# OK to use expired protein powder?



## Big G (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it OK to use expired protein powder, 6-18 months out of date?


----------



## ExLe (Dec 12, 2011)

Protein powder is dehydrated so as long it was sealed and stored in a cool place you should be g2g...

Try a shake to make sure it doesn't smell or taste funny...

If you want a new batch, just go to a supplement store and try and buy the same brand and flavor of protein...

Bring it home and empty the new tub out into another container...

Fill the empty container with your expired protein... If it's less than 2/3 full add from your new batch to make a full container...

Take the expired protein in the new tub you purchased and return it to the store...

Say you didn't like the taste...

New batch of protein free!!!!


----------



## ProFitnessWest (Dec 13, 2011)

Most powders will be usable for 18 months after the expiration date provided it was properly stored. The expiration date is more for when taste goes than the amino acid profile.


----------



## zoco (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to know.I didn't know this.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Dec 13, 2011)

You can probably ignore the expiration date for the most part. All foods have to have an expiration date. In fact, go look at your bottles of water. THEY have an expiration date too thanks to the great state of New Jersey. Yes, bottled water has an expiration date, and it's only two years. Seriously.

Now that said, the limited amount of fats in the dry protein still have the potential to go rancid if they were stored in a warm environment or exposed to light. But if it was sealed (no oxygen), and in a cabinet (no light) then chances are you're good to go nd won't have any issues with the taste, either.


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 13, 2011)

Why would you have unused powder around that long?


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm cheap I would choke it down.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

KingLouie said:


> Why would you have unused powder around that long?



Maybe someone gave it to him, duh! I've had someone give me some last year and it was expired, but I used it anyway and it was fine.


----------



## Big G (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input on this one. Much appreciated.



KingLouie said:


> Why would you have unused powder around that long?



See last few posts of... Big G 2.0 journal It's been a crazy couple of years!


----------

